# **UPDATED** DIY Draw Board



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

Made this draw board today. May tweak it some but pretty happy with the way it came out. Worm gear winch from harbor freight. 2x6. Floor flange. I mounted an additional 2x6 up top so I can put it on my work bench. Critiques and suggestions welcome!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_40_shooter (Oct 18, 2012)

I like this ideas great job!


----------



## Casey.radel (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

Most will say get the winch higher to simulate your arm in the correct position. 

I’m going to build me a draw board this week. I’m going to use a 2x8 or 2x10


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

bamabowhunter19 said:


> Most will say get the winch higher to simulate your arm in the correct position.
> 
> I’m going to build me a draw board this week. I’m going to use a 2x8 or 2x10


That’s the tweaking I’m considering. I’ve got some room to move the winch up. I’d definitely recommend a 2x8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

You may also want to make it a little longer so you can add a turn buckle for fine tuning, and for adding a scale so you can measure draw weight.


----------



## Ramey (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelgomez001 (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't really see if you have one or not but I'd have a safety loop around the string just in case the loop fails. I use D-loop material. Cheers.


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

Note to those building a draw board:

Make sure the winch you purchase has a forward AND reverse. I checked a Home Depot, TSC, Marvins and Harbor Freight, and I only found one winch, or I should say one winch I didn’t want to pay $60+ for, that had a forward and reverse function, and it was at Harbor Freight. It was the 1,000lb model with a cable/wire rope. Your town/city may have more options than my local town. The winch cost me ~$26.30 after tax. The floor flange and parts with screws was ~$13.20. The lumber will cost ~$120.... joking, but lumber is more valuable than gold at the moment.


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

I do recommend the worm gear drive as well. It eliminates the need for a turnbuckle. Mine was 29$ at harbor freight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

As mentioned, add a safety cord in case the d-loop goes... Don't want an arrow in the side of the house.


----------



## Gawdgun (Nov 6, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice build. I think next to my press, the draw board is the most used tool I have.


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

Alright y’all, I made some updates. I changed the location of the winch and draw length ruler. I added a d loop rope safety. The small piece of wood you see by the flange is the keep the bow upright and I put a screw in to stow the strap at length while not in use. Put a few hooks and eye bolt under the bench for storage. Super happy with this build. Can’t wait to get my press in and utilize it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Wildbill, nice! The storage hangers add a nice touch. When I see this stuff it reminds me how un-creative I am! 

With respect to the placement of the ruler, did you affix it so that it starts at 1 3/4 inches at the deepest (throat?) of the grip?

Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Wildbill, nice! The storage hangers add a nice touch. When I see this stuff it reminds me how un-creative I am!
> 
> With respect to the placement of the ruler, did you affix it so that it starts at 1 3/4 inches at the deepest (throat?) of the grip?
> 
> Thanks for sharing pics.


Buffalo Hunter, 
Thanks! I did account for the 1.75” difference! I got the aluminum yard stick from harbor freight. Only thing is it’s upside down lol. I should have built it the other way around but wasn’t paying attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job. I like the idea. I sort of wish I had considered a worm gear when I built mine. I especially like the 2x6 that lets you hang it on the work bench. I might add that feature to mine.


----------



## hoyt6190 (Jul 22, 2015)

wild_bill said:


> Alright y’all, I made some updates. I changed the location of the winch and draw length ruler. I added a d loop rope safety. The small piece of wood you see by the flange is the keep the bow upright and I put a screw in to stow the strap at length while not in use. Put a few hooks and eye bolt under the bench for storage. Super happy with this build. Can’t wait to get my press in and utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show a close up of the piece of wood you put near the flange? I am struggling with my bow canting while the winch has pressure, which I think this may give me an idea how to solve it.


----------



## Aaron_Jones (Jul 23, 2021)

Adding this to the every growing list of things to make. It just keeps growing


----------



## Grissom13 (Aug 19, 2021)

thats a great idea.


----------



## ModFoz (Aug 30, 2021)

Fantastic idea.


----------



## lcasanova1 (Jun 18, 2014)

wild_bill said:


> Made this draw board today. May tweak it some but pretty happy with the way it came out. Worm gear winch from harbor freight. 2x6. Floor flange. I mounted an additional 2x6 up top so I can put it on my work bench. Critiques and suggestions welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks1


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Only thing I want to do with mine is put it on some sort of a turn table dealy so I can easily set 3rd axis


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Just picked up one of the worm drive winches from HF. Thanks for the inspiration here. Looks great!


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you again @wild_bill for the inspiration here! Here is my rendition. Used 2x (1"x12"x 4ft) Pine boards, screwed together, and then stained as the base. Pulled the long end from a sacrificial ratchet strap and clamped the free end onto the winch drum with a stopper knot to keep it from pulling through the clamp. Lastly worth noting, I used an old finger sling to act as a retainer on the hook in the off chance the D-loop fails.

Need to find a way to mount it vertically before giving it a test run...on the back-up bow to start. Still makes me nervous not to be the one drawing it back.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I built mine back in the late 80's & with worm gear no need for a turn buckle!


----------

